# long line of fish



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

i am making a community tank and was wondering if these fish would work with my veiltail betta:

5 blonde tux delta guppies
6 red minor tetras
1 scum sucker
4 zebra danios
3 gold mickey mouse platies
3 marigold variatuses
1 dwarf gourami
2 mystery snails
1 african dwarf frog

we are getting them all from petsmart so if you do not know what kind of fish these are just go to www.petperks.petsmart.com if you go under the live pet area and click on fish you will see them.

:question: :hmm:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the betta a male or a female.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Male would be no guppies and dwarf gourami and zebra anything long finned or colorful for a male is no ,female would be okay how big is the tank you would need at least thirty gallon what is a scum sucker.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Would help to know tank size you are planning for so many fish. 
I'll tell you no on the gourami- these fish shouldn't be kept with betta, they will fight each other most likely.
And the dwarf frog will be hard to feed in a large community and may starve without daily hand feedings.
Should have at least 6 zebra danio for a school.
Red minor tetra is a _HIGHLY _aggressive fish and should never be kept with any of the fish listed. They will rip other fish up. For sure has to go.
"Scum Sucker" no clue what fish you mean. Some of them can get 2' long.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the tank size and what is this scum sucker?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

kfryman said:


> What is the tank size and what is this scum sucker?


Scum sucker, sounds like a bad kind of guy. :lol:


Bristlenose pleco is the only scum sucker I'd get, and with all these other fish in at least 29 gallons.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

ebettalover963 said:


> i am making a community tank and was wondering if these fish would work with my veiltail betta:
> 
> 5 blonde tux delta guppies
> 6 red minor tetras
> ...


 
Hi there

As others have posted, it depends on many things: tank size, filtration capacity, cleaning schedule, how densely planted your tank is, where in the tank the fish tend to gravitate, how dirty the fish are, the personality of the fish, etc.

For starters, you can utilize this aquarium stocking calculator: http://www.aqadvisor.com/

In terms of other fish/creatures compatible with your betta, it also depends on your betta's personality. Some are sweethearts who don't mind tankmates, and others are axe-murderers who will kill anything that moves (I have owned both types).

Bear in mind that if you introduce other fish into your betta's tank and he turns out to be the axe-murdering type, it is your responsibility to have a second aquarium setup ready to go to house the fish he/she is not getting along with. This now means double the equipment, water changes, electricity used, etc.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

It is a male and a scum sucker is exactly as it sounds, either a 10 or 50 gallon and ok


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For a 2' long "scum sucker" you will need 100 gallons. You really need to find out what species you are getting.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

ok what about goldfish 
Velvet Wag Swordtail
Platy


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A comet or common goldfish need at least 75 gallons minimum, preferably a pond. Fantails I believe are 20 gallons for the 1st fish and 10 gallons for any other fantail goldfish you add in. They are not recommended for Bettas as goldfish are better off in cold water. They can be in hot water but you need more filtration, aeration, and even more food. No idea on the Swordtail but Platies need to be in groups and are a bit nippy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I suggest you go over to a site like SeriouslyFish.com and have a look at the profiles of the fish you are interested in. That site contains probably one of the most comprehensive and informative list of fish you will find online. They will outline suitable tankmates, minimum tank sizes as well as indicate what water conditions each species does best in (for example gouramis and bettas prefer soft - neutral water while platys and other livebearers really thrive in hard, alkaline water). 

It sounds like you need to do some research from your proposed stocklist. There is no such fish as a scum sucker and those that are usually sold as sucker fish grow way too big for the average hobbyist's aquarium and tend to make more waste than they 'clean' up.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Male would be no guppies and dwarf gourami and zebra anything long finned or colorful for a male is no ,female would be okay how big is the tank you would need at least thirty gallon what is a scum sucker.


hi. thought I would correct your post... Females and males both have the same temperment so the stockig wouldnt work either with male or female


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

+1 to Mo, it really comes down to personality, I have females that are docile and super aggressive, same goes with males. 

I wouldn't suggest a betta in a 55 gallon just because you would want lots of flow and water circulation. Also a betta from a cup to a 55 gallon is huge and the betta won't have very life strength to do so.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

ok, thanks I'll probably just get a serority then I'll read up on that


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They have the same temperament IME when it comes to other fish... Females can be placed together under certain circumstances.... Let's say as an example that I have Expereince with. Both male and female bettas will attack guppies under some circumstances IMO. While neons if kept in the right grou and right sized tank usually work


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you for everything


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Goldfish can live in warm water but the side effects are extreme to their longevity. Simply put a goldfish in warm water and it will have a super accelerated metabolism and will more or less live half its allotment in regards to its lifespan.


----------

